# Robinul Forte



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

My Dr. told me to take Robinul Forte 2mg twice a day.The first day I took one pill it did great for muscle spams. The next morning I took one and same results but I did notice my mouth was a little dry. But the third morning after I took one pill my mouth got so dry I couldnt even swallow food. Same the next day, so I stoped taking it. Has any one else had this experience while taking this medication? If so does this stop after a while because it really did great for the cramps. I also take colestid so could that have something to do with the dry mouth? The colestid stops the D but has not stopped the cramps or the feeling like I have to go to the bathroom Thats why I want to take the robinul. Any advise on this?


----------

